# networking down



## imwebd (Aug 1, 2009)

I move my server from one spot to another it was up and running. all I did was shut it down moved it over and reinstall the power cord and network cords. the ports are open apache is on the network cards are on. but I cant get out to the net. I have check everything I can think of but I'm stumped. any help


----------



## aragon (Aug 1, 2009)

Is anything working?  LAN access?  Gateway pingable?  More information please.


----------



## imwebd (Aug 1, 2009)

for as lan if you are talking about if the internet is on yes if thats another  part of freebsd im not sure. no i cant ping in or out. i can ping internaly


----------



## Const (Aug 1, 2009)

Are there kind of MAC-address security? You could switch network cords and now they are connected to the "wrong" ports


----------

